# Pulled the trigger on iPilot and Talon



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

I know everyone has their personal opinions MK vs MG and Powerpole vs Talon...But I just wanted to pass along a good deal for folks looking for GPS TM or shallow water anchor. MK has $100 rebate on Talons and $80-112 off iPilot TMs. The 8' Talon was $1129 after rebate and iPilot 24V-80lbs-60 in for $1314 after rebate. I ordered from David at www.shut-up-and-fish.com 972-822-9285. You wont see those prices on his website, call or email. Also, FREE SHIPPING!!!!

I researched Talon vs PP and I think I actually found the end of the internet in the process. PP is a great product and an excellent company with awesome product support, but for me it just came down to ease of install and $$$. Four bolts, three wires, and $1100 seems like a no brainer. The new version of Talons are getting very good reviews.

iPilot vs Xi5 vs Rhodan...I'll be honest. I've been a MK guy all my life and nothing against Xi5 and Rhodan, they even have a neat jog feature that will move you 5 ft in any direction w/ one button press that MK doesn't. Xi5 was going to be $300 more and Rhodan around $600 But at the end of the day, MK guy and $$$ saved means more fuel or tackle down the road. 

I'll post back w/ install and experience if there's interest. But if anyone has been on the fence like I was...the price pushed me to pull the trigger. Now just the agonizing wait for arrival, install, and getting out on the water!!!!


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep, I'm trying to decide between the talon and power pole myself. I already have the ipilot troller.

Let us know what your opinion is when you get it mounted up.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm interested in your experience installing the Talon because that will be a purchase I will be making on down the road. I have a MK iPilot as well and it is a complete game changer. Rhodan is a good product, but I don't know ho wthey can get away with charging $600 more than a comparable MK.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Talon installation is pretty simple. I installed mine in less than a hour and I had to first mount a jack plate bracket, which you might need if the transom of your boat doesn't have a flat spot on it. Beware, don't use the rough water mode with the Talon. I tried using it when I first got mine and it buried all 8' into soft silty mud and my boat was in 2' of water. The Talon couldn't retract the deployed spike due to there being so much mud internally. It's actually broke a bushing on the ger head of the motor from being under to much stress. This has happened twice since I've had it but Minn Kota has repaired it for free both times.


----------



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks fsu alex. Copy rough water mode. Did you install the ignition alarm?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

No, I didn't. I just double check to make sure it's up before I take off.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

How much was the install on the minn kota? Ill be picking up one really soon and i was also wondering where you got it installed? Did you have to buy additional batteries? I have a 236 seafox and will have to dothe 36vt 112 with 60in


----------



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

mfbt, I just installed my iPilot today with the quick release bracket. Decided to use a 3/4 in piece of starboard to make a cleaner install to cover the holes of the other TM. I also, had to move a recessed cleat which I then decided to install a 6 inch access hatch. So I turned an easy 1-2 hr install to 6 hrs. But it works great and very clean install. Connections are crimped butt connectors with heat shrink and then liquid tape. Let me know if you decide to do it yourself, I can give you a hand.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Whats your boat size? I would love help if i bite the bullet!


----------



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

I have 22 ft Sea Pro bay boat and installed 24V-80lb-60in. I'd say your size boat your spot on w/ 36V/112. I took mine out this afternoon just to test....you're going to love it. I should have done this a long time ago. I've got a Talon on the way that I'm going to hook up on Tuesday. I went back and posted some pics too.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks bad ass! Im just skeptical bc its not a bayboat its a deep v but its really not that big! Hope itll work taking measurements wed on the water


----------



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

You might be right. I just google 236. I don't think 60" will be enough. Rhodan is coming out with a 72". That might work!


----------



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

mfbt...check out this thread on THT. Page 2, pathfinder44...he installed Rhodan 72" and has pics (scroll down). The thing is a beast.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/640917-new-rhodan-72-v-minn-kota-36v-60-bigger-boat-2.html


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

I wouldlove it but the problem is that its almost a whole 1000 more and its sold out on every site i looked at


----------

